# Cynder vs. Kratos Aurion



## Keldeo (Jan 9, 2018)

[size=+2]*Cynder vs Kratos Aurion*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> ...


*Cynder's eligible active squad*

 *Pyre* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Spooky Plate
 *Quillian* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
 *Geothermophile* the male Slugma <Flame Body> @ Razor Claw
 *Holidays* the male Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Weakness Policy
 *Rushlight* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Reaper Cloth

*Kratos Aurion's eligible active squad*

 *Flame Mage* the female Charmander <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wizard* the male Fennekin <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg

Turn Order
- Cynder sends out
- Kratos Aurion sends out and commands
- Cynder commands
- I ref!


----------



## Cynder (Jan 9, 2018)

I will send out Quillian.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's go with Wizard, then!

Okay! So since I basically don't remember how to play, let's just keep it relatively simple, probably get smacked for it and figure out what went wrong from there! Inspiring!

So I think we'll just have psychics all around to start with. If you can't hit Quillian due to protect or dig or him being otherwise unreachable (but not due to substitute, hit him anyway if he has an unprotected sub up), work up on that action. If Quillian tries to hit you with toxic or swagger, bounce it back at him with magic coat.

*Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat ~ Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat ~ Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat
*


----------



## Cynder (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's start with *Confide* to soften those Psychics, then *Crush Claw* and *Body Slam*, hopefully paralyzing Wizard.

*Confide ~ Crush Claw ~ Body Slam*


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 10, 2018)

The volcano's slope is more gradual than most, but it's still a trek up a winding rocky path, littered with dusty pitfalls, until the trainers reach a clearing flat enough to hold their battle. The referee goes about with the bureaucratic matters, noting down the time and date and cordoning off a broad swathe of the slope with red-and-white barricade tape, while the trainers prepare for the match.

Cynder sends out his Pokemon first, a small and tidy Cyndaquil clutching a handheld set of magnifying lenses. Quillian has to steady himself against the slight slope of the terrain as he lands from his ball, and his back flares up a few times (mimicking the volcano, he thinks to himself) as he investigates his surroundings: first scenting the breeze to orient himself, then nudging a stray rock or two with his snout to clear a rough circle, sending brief flurries of dust into the air. 

Kratos Aurion too calls a Fire Pokemon, tossing out a Poke Ball to reveal a similarly small Fennekin, ear-fur immaculately combed back. Ever composed, Wizard preens and adjusts the faintly glowing egg tied round his neck. His gaze flits about the hillside — dark gray veins of cooled lava underfoot, pyroclastic deposits scattered about further off, and thickets of trees and low brush in the distance — before settling on his opponent. Quillian soon finishes exploring and turns to face Wizard as well, and the referee lowers the flags that will begin the bout.

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Sniffing around inquisitively.
Commands: Confide ~ Crush Claw ~ Body Slam

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Poised for action.
Commands: Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat ~ Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat ~ Psychic/Work Up/Magic Coat

Field Notes
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (60).

*Round 1*​
Wizard leaps to his feet immediately when Quillian scampers over to his side. The Fennekin flinches away, expecting some sort of offensive maneuver, but Quillian instead extends a paw toward him amicably with a "Hi!" Wizard sits back, waiting for the conversation to segue into an attack, but Quillian doesn't stop talking: "You know, we Fire starters gotta stick together! Especially since we're not going to evolve into one of those Fighting types, am I right? We could totally be pals. So just between you and me, I have something to tell you, because we're pals." He trails off for a second and Wizard perks up, if only interested in where this gambit is going. 

Quillian cups his paws around his mouth and leans in close to Wizard's ear, and… doesn't have any juicy secret. Dang, what else could be distracting? "Uh, so I did some research, and you know what?" he whispers, trying his best to sound like a self-assured Pokemon who actually knows what he's talking about. "This volcano we're on, it could totally explode!" Quillian puffs up his chest and ignites his back, full-force, for dramatic effect; Wizard _eep_s and shrinks back a little. Yes! He's on the right track! "You never know about a dormant volcano, 'cause it could erupt any time! One wrong move, and BOOM, we're stuck in a pile of lava and ash and all that stuff. It's gonna come from up there and bury _all of us_." 

Ending on that ominous note, Quillian backs away, and Wizard raises an eyebrow. Huh, is that actually how volcanoes work? It's most likely a trick — but he can't shake the idea that there's some grain of truth in Quillian's spiel, and he doesn't know enough about lava science or whatever to decide definitively one way or the other. Wizard shakes his head vigorously and takes a few deep breaths, trying to dispel his growing apprehension for the time being and instead focus on the fight before him. He looks toward his grinning foe, to appraise the most key elements of form: bipedal, a smidge taller than himself, snouted, round, squat… 

When he judges himself ready Wizard starts to mutter magical words ("Oho! Kadabra! Weird!" and so forth, like a truly inimitable wizard) and a nimbus of pink energy pops into existence to encircle Quillian. With power over the pink fog, Wizard's able to lift the flailing Cyndaquil and spends a half-minute clumsily knocking him against the toughest-seeming bits of ground. But Wizard noticeably avoids the sharper but larger boulders and loose rocks, justifying it to himself as trying not to set off some sort of rockslide that starts a volcano eruption. (He doesn't know if that even can happen, but better safe than sorry, right?)

Midair when he's released, Quillian manages to curl up before he lands — not too unceremoniously, he hopes. He takes a moment to brush off the accumulated dust and twigs stuck in the more roughed-up parts of his fur, and then approaches Wizard again, this time for an attack. The Fennekin takes a few steps away but Quillian advances, backing his foe against a heavy pile of stones. That he'll attack is obvious, but the direction should be less so — a rehearsed fake-out jab with one paw, and Wizard dodges right into the other: the perfect opening for Quillian to rake sharp nails down his flank, a swift tackle-graze maneuver that leaves Wizard reeling. The Fennekin yelps as he tries to rebalance himself, and the fur on his left side is noticeably scuffed and tangled. 

Scrambling up, Wizard growls another incantation; another cocoon of force throws Quillian further away, preventing another melee blow. Seeing Quillian struggle against the aura to no avail, Wizard decides to invade his mind this time. A mental poke here, a couple prods there, and the Cyndaquil will fall prey to a throbbing headache… at least, that's what that spell is supposed to do. It seems Wizard didn't colossally mess up, at any rate, as his foe grips his head and snuffles in distress. Wizard releases his mental hold, confident that the pain will immobilize Quillian. Indeed, it seems the Cyndaquil can only stagger away as the echoes of the migraine fade, and Wizard sits down, relaxing.

A few quiet moments pass, as Quillian seems to continue wrestling with his headache… but then abruptly drops the pretense, and launches himself forward with a grunt. Back flaring with the fiercest flames yet, he catches Wizard off-guard and delivers some square wallops to the Fennekin's hind legs. The bash and follow-up blows, empowered by a touch of Normal energy, leave Wizard's legs spasming and slightly numb, and the Fennekin can barely even rise to stumble away. Quillian smirks, ready for a repeat attack now that he has Wizard on the defensive. Just as the familiar Psychic energy tosses him back, he curls into a ball and braces himself. The position cushions his head against the worst of Wizard's blows, and the Fennekin's concentration shorts out a few times as his aching muscles refuse to cooperate. But Quillian still looks slightly worse off once the Pokemon find their feet and face off again, at a standstill as they await more commands.

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 76%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Determined to keep up the heat.
Used: Confide ~ Crush Claw ~ Body Slam

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Currently: Cramping but still confident. -1 Special Attack. Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance, 25% speed, 3% more energy for movement; lightens to moderate in 3 successful actions).
Used: Psychic ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

Field Notes
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (15).

Action Notes
- Back in the game! It's been a while since I've done calculations for a reffing, so please let me know if you see anything awry in the numbers.
- Body Slam paralyzed Wizard. 
- I realize I don't have anything in my reffing scale post about critical hits - as in the D&E guide, Quillian's critical hitting chance is 10% while he's holding the Scope Lens.



Spoiler: calcs



Quillian: 100 - 8 (Psychic) - 8 (Psychic) - 8 (Psychic) = 76
100 - 1 (Confide) - 5 (Crush Claw) - 6 (Body Slam) = 88

Wizard: 100 - 7 (Crush Claw) - 8 (Body Slam) = 85
100 - 5 (Psychic) - 5 (Psychic) - 5 (Psychic) = 85

Confide: 1 = 1 energy.
Psychic: 9 - 1 = 8 damage. 5 = 5 energy.

Crush Claw: 7.5 = 7 damage. 5 = 5 energy.
Psychic: 9 - 1 = 8 damage. 5 = 5 energy.

Body Slam: 8.5 = 8 damage. 6 = 6 energy.
Psychic: 9 - 1 = 8 damage. 5 = 5 energy.


Cynder commands next!


----------



## Cynder (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's switch tactics for now and show them that you are just as capable in the psychic bombardment department. In other words, use *Extrasensory*. If Wizard does something tricky like Protect or Double Team, use *Work Up*. If you're asleep, use *Sleep Talk*.

*Extrasensory / Work Up / Sleep Talk*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 12, 2018)

Gah. I knew body slam was there, but foolish little me figured I could get by without the RNG turning on me. It _always_ turns on me when it comes to paralysis. Even after all these years I'm still a parahax magnet. Le sigh.

Hm... eh. Why not. Start with a large substitute, and keep trying until it sticks. If you get it on the first try, give hidden power a shot, just so we know what our options are. End with a hypnosis if the sub is still up.

*Substitute 20% ~ Hidden Power/Substitute 20% ~ Hypnosis/Substitute 20%*


----------



## Cynder (Jan 19, 2018)

Uh, I meant to add *x 3* to that command, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2018)

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 76%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Determined to keep up the heat.
Commands: Extrasensory / Work Up / Sleep Talk x3

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Currently: Cramping but still confident. -1 Special Attack. Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance, 25% speed, 3% more energy for movement; lightens to moderate in 3 successful actions).
Commands: Substitute 20% ~ Hidden Power/Substitute 20% ~ Hypnosis/Substitute 20%

Field Notes
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (15).

*Round 2*​
Quillian smirks as another convulsion racks Wizard's hind legs. There'll be no more brain trickery or Psychic stuff from that pesky fox now! Perhaps he should take a page from that book, he muses — yes, something Psychic would be what to inflict upon his foe… and his trainer's thought of just the thing. Recalling a training session with his Vulpix teammate, Quillian closes his eyes, projecting an insidious flicker of faintly pink energy toward his unwitting foe. A moment of concentration, and the flicker blooms to envelop Wizard, bombarding him with a series of disconcerting sensations in quick succession. Static and haze muddle the Fennekin's field of view, eerie tones and deafening shrieks fill his ears, and even the roughness of the ground under his feet seems numbed in one instant and magnified the next. 

Quillian snickers, but Wizard doesn't hear him — insensate and directionless, he sways and then topples over, but doesn't realize that he has until the illusions wink out of existence, one by one. Snarling, he flicks his tail, as though it could sweep away the unpleasant prickling sensation left in the aftermath of Quillian's offensive, but the worst of the pain soon fades. Focusing from his half-prone position, Wizard selects a suitably large pile of dark gray rocks nearby and breathes a long spout of flame into its center. The fire lingers unnaturally, shrouding the stones for a moment; then, in a whirl of dust, they spring up and rearrange themselves into a clumsy gravel mimicry of the Fennekin's form. 

As it totters to guard its creator, Wizard's Substitute looks the part of the volcano: a gray shell of scorched rock, surrounding a magmalike core of reddish energy that bubbles and swells as the doll moves. Quillian gives a _hmph_, unimpressed: Wizard's just made him another target to attack. With a flare from his back and a flourish of his arms, Quillian locks onto his new punching bag's unique energy signature, nearly identical to Wizard's, and starts his attack. The Substitute leaps away, but is stopped in midair as an invisible force tears chunk after chunk of rock from its side and tail. When Quillian's Psychic grip sets it down, it's nearly tail-less but still, to his chagrin, more than able to stand. 

Almost immediately, a ball of something unpleasantly wet comes sailing at Quillian, catching him off guard — behind his Substitute, it seems, Wizard's been preparing an attack. Wizard smirks and lobs another few orbs at Quillian with his snout; each fizzing sphere shifts in color as it homes in on Quillian's face, settling on a pale aqua as they splash him. They leave a spray of what Wizard figures is water nearby, but who knows where he got that from; Hidden Power works in mysterious ways. The Cyndaquil scowls and tries to dodge the next few hits, but they all fly true, leaving him drenched and shivering.

Quillian hisses with pain and tries to brush off some lingering droplets on his side (_eugh_, does he hate being damp.) He screws up his face with concentration again and aims another telekinetic assault at the Substitute. The mini-Fennekin tries to run, but this time Quillian sweeps its legs out from under it, spattering the ground with gouts of the fiery energy inside as most of its constituent stones are dislodged. When Quillian is done battering the Substitute this way and that, it's noticeably smaller than how it had first started, missing nearly its entire face and many of its legs, but the few rocks left quickly shift to maintain a much smaller Fennekin shape. Quillian smiles and exhales shakily, psyching himself up to finish off the Substitute in the next round — he barely notices Wizard across from him, growling as he tries and fails to mesmerize him into sleep.

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 68%
Energy: 76%
Currently: Soaked; optimistic.
Used: Extrasensory ~ Extrasensory ~ Extrasensory

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 57% (Sub: 4%)
Energy: 70%
Currently: Worrying over his injured creation. Has a substitute (4% health). -1 Special Attack. Moderately paralyzed (15% failure chance, 50% speed, 2% more energy for movement; lightens to mild in 4 successful actions). Hidden Power is Water type.
Used: Substitute (20%) ~ Hidden Power (Water) ~ Hypnosis (missed)

Field Notes
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (30).
- Pieces of charred rock knocked from Wizard's Substitute are lying around.
- An area of ground is splattered with water. 

Action Notes
- I'm sorry for how late this was! The next round will definitely come sooner.
- Fun fact: Cyndaquil gets Extrasensory when it's passed down from a Vulpix!
- I interpreted "something tricky like Protect or Double Team" as "a situation that makes Quillian unsure that he can hit Wizard," so Substitute didn't count for that.
- Wizard's Hidden Power is Water type.
- Hypnosis missed, but it wouldn't have had any effect on Quillian anyway because Cyndaquil's eyes are almost always closed. edit: Although it didn't end up mattering in this case, it's been ruled that Hypnosis would work on Cyndaquil since there's a non-visual component to the move. 
- Wizard's paralysis lightened to moderate after the third action.



Spoiler: calcs



Quillian: 76 - 8 (Hidden Power) = 68
88 - 4 (Extrasensory) - 4 (Extrasensory) - 4 (Extrasensory) = 76

Wizard: 85 - 8 (Extrasensory) - 20 (Substitute) = 57
85 - 10 (Substitute) - 3 (Hidden Power) - 2 (Hypnosis) = 70

Wizard's Substitute: 20 - 8 (Extrasensory) - 8 (Extrasensory) = 4

Extrasensory: 8 = 8 damage. 4 = 4 energy.
Substitute: 20 damage. 20 / 2 = 10 energy.

Extrasensory: 8 = 8 damage. 4 = 4 energy.
Hidden Power Water: 6 * 1.5 - 1 = 8 damage. 3 = 3 energy.

Extrasensory: 8 = 8 damage. 4 = 4 energy.
Hypnosis: 2 = 2 energy.


Kratos Aurion commands next!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 3, 2018)

Hm, eyes closed? I always figured that was more of a design element than its eyes being literally closed all the time—nothing I've ever seen implies that cyndaquil's actually walking around effectively blind. Sort of like characters like Brock or new!Tabitha. But eh, doesn't matter either way when hypnosis's accuracy is so awful, haha. Worth a shot anyway!

Hm! Might as well take advantage of that last bit of protection and get yourself worked up about what's coming next! Then chuck a few more hidden powers at him. If the substitute is gone and he tries to get you with toxic, magic coat. If he's protecting or hiding underground, chill.

*Work Up ~ Hidden Power/Magic Coat/Chill ~ Hidden Power/Magic Coat/Chill*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2018)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Hm, eyes closed? I always figured that was more of a design element than its eyes being literally closed all the time—nothing I've ever seen implies that cyndaquil's actually walking around effectively blind. Sort of like characters like Brock or new!Tabitha. But eh, doesn't matter either way when hypnosis's accuracy is so awful, haha. Worth a shot anyway!


Oh, I actually hadn't considered that - I thought Cyndaquil was just blind (like a honey badger cub, according to Bulbapedia) and navigated by scent or something until it evolved. Although it didn't end up mattering this round, I'll ask about it just in case it does come up in the future.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 8, 2018)

Just simple commands right now. Rollout, if you miss, don't start again and use Dig.

*Rollout ~ Rollout / Dig (down) ~ Rollout / Dig (up) / Dig (down)*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 14, 2018)

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 68%
Energy: 76%
Currently: Soaked; optimistic.
Commands: Rollout ~ Rollout / Dig (down) ~ Rollout / Dig (up) / Dig (down)

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 57% (Sub: 4%)
Energy: 70%
Currently: Worrying over his injured creation. Has a substitute (4% health). -1 Special Attack. Moderately paralyzed (15% failure chance, 50% speed, 2% more energy for movement; lightens to mild in 4 successful actions). Hidden Power is Water type.
Commands: Work Up ~ Hidden Power/Magic Coat/Chill ~ Hidden Power/Magic Coat/Chill

*Round 3*​
As the trainers issue their commands, Wizard maintains his calm, smug at the prospect of splashing his foe some more, while (still flicking water off his fur) Quillian perks up. He can get behind getting defensive! So curl up he does, sniffing the air for the toasted scent of Wizard's Substitute and pawing at the ground to start himself rolling in its direction. He's off to a rough start, bumping up against a few larger rocks and slowing to a near stop at a particularly gritty spot on the path to his target. But, with the help of plenty leg-kicking and arm-flapping, he eventually accelerates to a decent clip. His collision with the doll makes a satisfying crunching sound; rocks skitter across the ground, separated from the energy binding them together by the crash, but the flattened Fennekin-alike still retains the last dregs of its substance. With some effort Quillian turns to angle his roll back at it, and the second hit proves enough to eliminate what's left of the Substitute. The few remaining rocks that constituted its head and body clatter to the ground, lifeless. Quillian lets out a celebratory whistle and continues in tight circles to maintain his momentum. 

Across the slope, Wizard spares a moment to sorrow over his poor substitute, but quickly refocuses on the battle. Not willing to rely on his back legs for a happy dance, he settles for wiggling his front paws and nodding his head as he mutters cool and hip catch phrases to himself. _Go Wizard! You can do it, Wizard, you're a real whiz!_ Wait, it kind of feels weird to talk about himself in second and third person in the same sentence, but "Go me" and "I can do it" would be kind of self-centered? Maybe it would be better to focus on his opponent, like _Quillian still has water on him, ha ha_, but that wouldn't be very nice… ugh, he's not very good at this Work Up thing. His overthinking does take his mind off Quillian's earlier volcanology lesson — by the time he stops, he's forgotten all about the supposed explosive properties of the ground beneath him.

Quillian slows down as he realizes Wizard isn't attacking, suspicious of some sort of malevolent Psychic-y ritual. When nothing untoward happens, however, he picks up speed again, aiming himself at the real Wizard this time. As Wizard whispers _Go Wizard!_ for the nth time, Quillian rolls towards him, much faster than he'd approached the Substitute, and plows into him with an emphatic thwack. Even coming from lower down on the slope, the collision knocks Wizard prone. In that moment an idea occurs to Quillian, and instead of returning to where he started, he continues up the slope, determined.

Wizard recovers his balance and snarls at Quillian. Interrupting his very successful and clever self-confidence-boosting session? He must pay! Wizard grits his teeth and summons a swarm of light blue energy orbs that fly forward as one, pelting the retreating Cyndaquil with renewed force. A second volley of spheres falls just short of Quillian as he travels further and further up the volcano's slope… and then stops, and then starts rolling back down. Wizard's eyes widen as he realizes what Quillian is doing: the Cyndaquil weaves confidently between rocks and gathered brush, using the change in altitude to gather speed. Unable to dodge his approaching opponent because of his hurt legs, Wizard summons more of the swirling orbs and tosses them at Quillian as fast as he can, trying to arrest his momentum — to no avail. Muscles tense in his curled-up position, Quillian hurtles down the slope, nudging himself every so often as he homes in on his target. When he finally smashes into Wizard, it's with the most force yet, and the collision sends both Pokemon flying off the ground and down the slope. 

Despite his best efforts at bracing himself, Wizard bounces against the ground several times, jolting his already injured legs with each jounce, and ends up skidding nearly to the bounds of the area delimited for the battle. The Fennekin rises to his feet in halting motions, wincing in pain, and glares at his foe. No more games — Quillian _will_ regret that. Probably. With a whispered incantation, Wizard invokes an ancient force passed down from generations to amplify his strength; sparks flare about his tail, and his eyes begin to glow a deep, unsettling red. 

For his part, when Quillian lands, he keeps on rolling.

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 50%
Energy: 64%
Currently: Rolling with the punches. Rollout base power is 240.
Used: Rollout x3

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze (activated)> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30%
Energy: 62%
Currently: Ready for revenge. +1 Attack. Moderately paralyzed (15% failure chance, 50% speed, 2% more energy for movement; lightens to mild in 1 successful action). Hidden Power is Water type.
Used: Work Up ~ Hidden Power ~ Hidden Power

Field Notes
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (30).
- Pieces of charred rock are scattered around.

Action Notes
- I feel obligated to share this video of a hedgehog rolling over.
- Wizard's Blaze was activated after he fell to 30% health on the last action.



Spoiler: calcs



Quillian: 68 - 9 (Hidden Power) - 9 (Hidden Power) = 50
76 - 2 (Rollout) - 3 (Rollout) - 7 (Rollout) = 64

Wizard: 57 - 9 (Rollout) - 18 (Rollout) = 30
70 - 2 (Work Up) - 3 (Hidden Power) - 3 (Hidden Power) = 62

Wizard's Substitute: 4 - 4 (Rollout) = *0*

Rollout: 3 * 1.5 = 4 damage. 2 = 2 energy.
Work Up: 2 = 2 energy.

Rollout: 6 * 1.5 = 9 damage. 6 / 2 = 3 energy.
Hidden Power: 6 * 1.5 = 9 damage. 3 = 3 energy.

Rollout: 12 * 1.5 = 18 damage. 12 / 2 + 1 = 7 energy.
Hidden Power: 6 * 1.5 = 9 damage. 3 = 3 energy.


Cynder commands next!


----------



## Cynder (Feb 15, 2018)

Continue with your onslaught, but should you for some reason stop, switch back to the mental assault. If you're asleep, sleep talk. Sorry for the boring commands.

*Rollout / Extrasensory / Sleep Talk x3*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 15, 2018)

Hm... not really much you can do here, unfortunately, but at least it keeps things simple. Protect against the first rollout, obviously, and then it's high time we vented some of our frustration about the eternal curse of parahax.

*Protect ~ Facade ~ Facade*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello! I'm really sorry, I had the calcs done but am only now bringing this back for #ASBRevival2019. I'll be lax with the DQ time as it's been a while, let me know if and when you would like to continue the battle!

*Cynder* (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze> @ Scope Lens
Health: 50%
Energy: 64%
Currently: Rolling with the punches. Rollout base power is 240.
Commands: Rollout / Extrasensory / Sleep Talk x3

*Kratos Aurion* (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze (activated)> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30%
Energy: 62%
Currently: Ready for revenge. +1 Attack. Moderately paralyzed (15% failure chance, 50% speed, 2% more energy for movement; lightens to mild in 1 successful action). Hidden Power is Water type.
Commands: Protect ~ Facade ~ Facade

*Field Notes*
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (30).
- Pieces of charred rock are scattered around.

*Round 4*​
Quillian rolls down the mountain...

and rolls, and rolls...

Quillian isn't really sure what's going on, but he appreciates the extra time to build up more momentum. Wizard ignores his orders and various injuries to watch mystified along with the trainers as Quillian continues to roll but go nowhere. Pokemon Go adds quests. Let's Go Pikachu and Eevee release. Dialga and Palkia flash into appearance to stretch the fabric of spacetime to allow him to continue to roll. 

After around a year and two months, Wizard reckons that the Cyndaquil is getting close enough. He shuts his eyes and breathes deeply, envisioning what he needs to fend off the eventual end of Quillian's roll. The "out" of the "Rollout," if you like incorrect quips. The flimsy bubble of a normal Protect won't be strong enough... In successive flashes of light, two faintly glowing walls, one bigger than the next, pop into existence between him and Quillian. Wizard almost doesn't notice the pain in his side lessening, with his attention completely on maintaining the shields. 

Grinning as he hurtles toward Wizard, Quillian's now so fast he loses contact with the ground a few times. Finally, he slams into - not his opponent, but something with a smooth, plasticky texture. He frowns and leans into the roll, hearing Wizard growls with the pressure of maintaining the Protect. The forcefield bends inward and begins to spark ominously before shattering altogether. Quillian picks up speed again, but then hits the second wall. Again it glows more brightly and distorts, but this time it doesn't break. At a total stop against the field, Quillian sighs and uncurls himself into his usual battle position. He would have punted that Fennekin into a tree and it would have been totally epic, if only he'd had enough speed to break through...

That was a close call! Wizard gulps; time to KO Quillian soon so it doesn't happen again. He starts to drag himself toward Quillian, whose head is lowered and eyes are squinted even more than usual, to hit him a few times, but stops midway. There's a familiar ache in his head, another one of Quillian's mental attacks. His vision wavers, and his other senses don't fare much better. The scent of earth and trees mixed with a barely detectable layer of smoke, the feel of the steady rough rocks, the breeze rustling the trees and on his fur all seem heightened to painful extremes. 

Quillian watches Wizard flail around impassively as he pokes around in his head some more. Tried and true, Extrasensory is! When he thinks he's had enough, Quillian lets up on the offense, but braces himself against attack, not sure what to expect. They're closer together than they started so perhaps he'll go for a brawl, but Wizard is struggling to pick himself up with his immobile side... a ranged attack? No, Wizard's running unsteadily at him and he looks mad. Quillian recalls his training and twists away from a swipe, dodges the worst of the hits. But for a smaller Pokemon Wizard is persistent and despite Quillian's efforts Wizard tackles him back against a boulder, tensing up to keep attacking. As Wizard surges forward again Quillian prepares to unleash another mind-attack, aiming to disorient and distract. He chuckles and taps into the Fennekin's head: a flare of spots in his field of view, a ringing in his ears and the feeling of cramping in his legs should be sufficient.

Wizard yelps and trips over himself. He wishes desperately for his comfortable bed, or at least a nice pillow or something; the ground is awfully hard, and Quillian's attack is producing some not comfortable sensations. As the pulsing specks and insistent sound fade away, he's lying on his side, and lifts each leg haltingly to rise to his feet. Another reason to hate this stupid paralysis! Quillian bounces between his feet, ready to dodge; Wizard does not care and leaps blindly. He snarls, biting and scratching everything he can reach, and when Quillian tries to jump away he pounces again. Another one-sided melee and when Quillian scampers away behind a rock, Wizard backs off, breathing hard. With his wounds Quillian's back has burst into crackling flame - they're both in much worse shape than they started this bout in, it seems.

Cynder (Oo)

*Quillian* (m) <Blaze (activated)> @ Scope Lens
Health: 20%
Energy: 42%
Currently: Simmering and nearly ready to boil.
Used: Rollout (blocked) ~ Extrasensory ~ Extrasensory

Kratos Aurion (Oo)

*Wizard* (m) <Blaze (activated)> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 14%
Energy: 30%
Currently: Spitting fire. +1 Attack. Mildly paralyzed (10% failure chance, 75% speed, 1% more energy for movement; fades in 1 successful action). Hidden Power is Water type.
Used: Protect ~ Facade ~ Facade

*Field Notes*
- Movement order: Quillian (65) > Wizard (45).
- Pieces of charred rock are scattered around.

*Action Notes*
- Wizard's paralysis lightened to mild after the first action.
- Quillian's Blaze activated on the third action, after the second Facade.



Spoiler: calcs



Quillian: 50 - 15 (Facade) - 15 (Facade) = 20
64 - 14 (Rollout) - 4 (Extrasensory) - 4 (Extrasensory) = 42

Wizard: 30 - 8 (Extrasensory) - 8 (Extrasensory) = 14
62 - 14 (Protect) - 9 (Facade) - 9 (Facade) = 30

Rollout: 24 * 1.5 = 36 damage (blocked). 24 / 2 + 2 = 14 energy.
Protect: 2 + 36 / 3 = 14 energy.

Extrasensory: 8 damage. 4 energy.
Facade: 14 + 1 = 15 damage. 8 + 1 = 9 energy.

Extrasensory: 8 damage. 4 energy.
Facade: 14 + 1 = 15 damage. 8 + 1 = 9 energy.


Kratos Aurion commands next!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 8, 2019)

Eh, not much to do. Might as well have a bit of fun, and see whether we can get some actual fire going in this fire battle because why not, right? Magic room until it works, then go out with a bang.


*Magic Room ~ Magic Room/Overheat ~ Magic Room/Overheat*


----------



## Cynder (Apr 8, 2019)

I agree that this battle needs more fire, so Quil start with *Lava Plume*, then *Endure* that Overheat and finish with *Reversal*!

*Lava Plume ~ Endure ~ Reversal*


----------

